# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones en Australia...

## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/18/2011...a-060abc3.html
Enlace en Yahoo Noticias que nos muestra la tremenda ola que avanza en Australia.
Una pasada.

----------


## REEGE

Una ola gigante avanza por Australia.         Atlas - hace 4 horas 57 mins 
Un río desbordado seis metros por encima de su nivel se acerca a Toowoomba, una ciudad de dos millones de habitantes. Máxima alerta en Australia por las peores inundaciones en los últimos cincuenta años. Esta noche otra tromba ha vuelto a poner al país contra las cuerdas. Se han recuperado ocho cadáveres de debajo de los puentes atrapados en coches y hay 66 desaparecidos. A esta hora, los helicópteros siguen rescatando a la gente de los tejados. Es el único refugio posible en el este del país, totalmente anegado. La presa que está almacenando el agua acaba de abrir sus compuertas y la fuerza de la corriente amenaza con arrasar parte de una ciudad de dos millones de habitantes. 

Yahoo.es

----------


## REEGE

Una presa, al límite.
Entre los desaparecidos hay familias enteras, y tanto la Cruz Roja como los equipos de rescate no han podido llegar a algunas de las áreas más devastadas en los alrededores de la ciudad de Toowoomba.

Una pared de agua, que en algunos puntos supera los 8 metros de altura, continúa bajando por el valle del río Lockyer y arrastra todo lo que encuentra a su paso, como casas intactas a la deriva que se ven en las imágenes de televisión.

Los meteorólogos creen que los aguaceros continuarán en las próximas horas, y se está intentando evaluar cuál será el impacto de las inundaciones cuando éstas lleguen al embalse de Wivenhoe. Cuando se llegue al límite de la capacidad de la presa, no será posible contener el agua que libere el río Brisbane.

Fuente:20minutos...

----------


## REEGE

http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/es/Wivenhoe_Dam

Conecer un poco ésta Gran Presa.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso sí que son lluvias y rios desbordados, y no lo que hemos tenido aquí :Stick Out Tongue: .
El otro día vi en las noticias un video de coches y furgonetas arrastrados por el agua. Aquí os dejo ese mismo video, y algunos más. La superficie total anegada ha sido como Francia y Alemania juntas :EEK!: . Es In-prezionante :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11SO4wICBD0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_R9t-9H6aQ&feature=fvst
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65Leeb49jn4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Vk68S-gqvQ

----------


## REEGE

Llegan a 12 los muertos por inundaciones en Australia        

12 de enero de 2011, 06:40Sidney, 12 ene (PL)Las peores inundaciones en Australia en los últimos 50 años, causaron la muerte de 12 personas, según cálculos preliminares y en medio de una extensión de las áreas cubiertas por las aguas.

  Ana Blight, jefa del Gobierno en el estado de Queensland, dijo en comparecencia televisiva que a esa cifra se agrega la desaparición de al menos 70 personas.

Indicó asimismo que la ciudad de Brisbane, con dos millones de personas, está seriamente amenazada.

El centro de esa populosa localidad comienza a cubrirse por las corrientes del desbordado río del mismo nombre e incrementa la incertidumbre de sus pobladores, aunque las autoridades llamaron a no "entrar en pánico." 

Las lluvias, intermitentes desde mediados de diciembre último, llegaron a cubrir una extensión de cerca de millón y medio de kilómetros cuadrados, una superficie similar a la de los territorios de Francia y Alemania juntos.

Estimaciones de especialistas señalaron que el jueves las aguas deben alcanzar cerca de cinco metros y medio de altura, algo no visto desde hace casi un siglo.

Oficialmente, los primeros cálculos cifran las pérdidas en unos cinco mil millones de dólares, con serias afectaciones especialmente en minas de carbón y campos de trigo y la evacuación de por lo menos 200 mil personas.

Las inundaciones arrastran contaminantes y desperdicios que dañan la afectada Gran Barrera de Coral, ubicada al este de Queensland, el estado australiano más arrasado y donde se decretó el estado de catástrofe nacional.

----------


## GEOMAN

He estado viendo las noticias y la verdad es que es impresionante. Pero puede ser aún peor. Se pueden generar movimientos en masa de tierras que pueden causar mas daño aún. He visto grandes edificios afectados, si esto se prolonga demasiado, la estabilidad de esos edificios puede verse afectada ya que estarán descansando sobre suelo saturado. Esperemos que remita esta situación y que no vaya a mas.

----------


## Matraco

Inundaciones mortales en Australia, en Río, en Filipinas, en Alemania y nosotros a 20º C en pleno invierno... no os preocupeis que aún habrá alguien que niege el cambio climático.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Inundaciones mortales en Australia, en Río, en Filipinas, en Alemania y nosotros a 20º C en pleno invierno... no os preocupeis que aún habrá alguien que niege el cambio climático.


Toda la vida ha habido desastres naturales... contra la madre naturaleza, poco se puede hacer  :Embarrassment: 




> [...] y nosotros a 20º C en pleno invierno...


20 grados en invierno es un fenómeno extraordinario???  :Confused: 




> *Oscilaciones cáidas de Dansgaard-Oeschger*
> 
> http://www.herbogeminis.com/IMG/pdf/...on_uriarte.pdf
> Aparte de los picos de máximo frío en los que sucedían los eventos Heinrich, *se produjeron durante la Ultima Glaciación una veintena de picos de calor, denominados eventos Dansgaard-Oeschger*, durante los cuales se producían fuertes subidas de temperatura en espacios de tiempo muy cortos, de tan sólo una decena de años. *Estos eventos han quedado registrados en los isótopos del oxígeno del hielo de Groenlandia y también en los sedimentos de carbonatos en algunos lagos centroeuropeos* (Schulz, 1999). Las subidas de temperatura en los eventos Dansgaard-Oeschger eran de entre 5ºC y 8ºC, si bien en *un estudio detallado y reciente del episodio DO-19, ocurrido hace unos 70.000 años, el estudio isotópico del nitrógeno atrapado en el hielo indica una subida térmica mucho mayor, de hasta 16ºC* (Lang, 1999)


+16ºC en Groenlandia, eso sí que me parece un fenómeno extraordinario  :EEK!: , y hace 70.000 años.

Pero 20ºC en invierno en la Península, personalmente, pienso que para nada es un suceso extraordinario y que pueda achacarse a nada nada más que a la naturaleza  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo.

----------


## Matraco

> Toda la vida ha habido desastres naturales... contra la madre naturaleza, poco se puede hacer


¡Tantas, tan de golpe y tan graves!... sabes de sobra que no.




> 20 grados en invierno es un fenómeno extraordinario???


Depende, en Zaragoza ya te digo que rotundamente sí...  en la Sevilla o Canarias no, claro.




> +16ºC en Groenlandia, eso sí que me parece un fenómeno extraordinario , y hace 70.000 años.
> 
> Pero 20ºC en invierno en la Península, personalmente, pienso que para nada es un suceso extraordinario y que pueda achacarse a nada nada más que a la naturaleza 
> 
> Un saludo.


http://homepage.mac.com/uriarte/dansgaard.html
Bien, bien, un episodio extraordinario de hace 70.000 años... motivado por la salida repentina a la atmósfera de miles de millones de toneladas de metano... el mismo proceso que ahora mismo se está produciendo con el deshielo del permafrost, solo que esta vez gracias a la subida de temperaturas motivada por la expulsión de miles de millones de t. de CO2 (alias, gas de efecto invernadero), a la que crucemos los dedos no siga una emisión masiva del metano contenido en los fondos oceánicos http://www.canalsolidario.org/notici...n-futuro/24872.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Tantas, tan de golpe y tan graves!... sabes de sobra que no.


Curioso este dato de wikipedia:




> Durante un episodio de La Niña, es típico observar condiciones más secas respecto a lo normal sobre el océano Pacífico Ecuatorial Central, debido a un debilitamiento de la corriente en chorro durante los meses de diciembre a febrero, y por el *fortalecimiento de los sistemas monzónicos en Australia/Sudeste de Asia, América del Sur/Centroamérica y África*.


Curiosamente, clava los lugares en donde se están produciendo los problemas (Brasil, Australia, Colombia, Filipinas)... ¿mucha casualidad no crees?  :Embarrassment: 

Más...




> http://noticias.latam.msn.com/xl/cie...entid=27229909
> *La Niña, detrás de las lluvias e inundaciones en el mundo*
> Expertos señalan a ese fenómeno climático del Océano Pacífico como la causa de los centenares de muertos y millones de damnificados en países como Brasil, Colombia, Australia y Filipinas





> http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/mundo/2...03_8964118.htm
> *La peor «Niña» en 40 años es la culpable del desastre australiano*





> http://firmas.lasprovincias.es/anton...-consecuencias
> *Inundaciones en Río de Janeiro. La niña y sus consecuencias.*

----------


## Matraco

Dos cosas:
- Las inundaciones de Alemania no cuadran con la Niña

- Y la virulencia record de la Niña depende directamente de las temperaturas record que están alcanzando los océanos ¿Gracias a qué?

----------


## REEGE

Brisbane comienza la limpieza tras las inundaciones en Australia.

Los residentes de Brisbane, ubicada en el estado australiano de Queensland (noreste), han iniciado este viernes las tareas de limpieza de la ciudad tras la reducción del nivel de las aguas que durante días han anegado gran parte de su superficie. Por su parte, la Oficina de Meteorología ha advertido del avance de una tormenta en el mar del Coral que podría traer más lluvias.

   Tras el retroceso de las aguas, los vecinos han comenzado a retirar los escombros, aunque algunos suburbios de esta ciudad costera continúan anegados, por lo que personal militar ha tenido que acceder a ellos con helicópteros y embarcaciones para proveer a sus vecinos de los insumos básicos. 

   "El esfuerzo en el que nos estamos concentrando hoy es la respuesta de emergencia", dijo la primera ministra del estado de Queensland, Anna Bligh, del que Brisbane es capital con más de dos millones de habitantes.

   Entretanto, los problemas se han extendido a otros estados. Esta noche la Policía ha tenido que evacuar las ciudades de Boggabilla y Toomelah, en Nueva Gales del Sur, por el riesgo de inundaciones, así como las de Halls Gap y Glenorchy, en Victoria, donde se prevé que las aguas alcanzarán su nivel máximo en las próximas horas. 

   Desde que comenzaran el pasado mes de diciembre las lluvias torrenciales han dejado un saldo de 19 personas muertas y unas 60 desaparecidas. En términos económicos el temporal arroja unas pérdidas de 6.000 millones de dólares (4.628 millones de euros).

   La Oficina de Meteorología australiana ha pronosticado una actividad ciclónica por encima de la normal, que podría mantenerse así hasta el mes de marzo. Además, indicó que está vigilando una tormenta en el mar del Coral que se acerca a la costa y que podría causar estragos

Fuente: Europapress.es

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Dos cosas:
> - Las inundaciones de Alemania no cuadran con la Niña
> 
> - Y la virulencia record de la Niña depende directamente de las temperaturas record que están alcanzando los océanos ¿Gracias a qué?


Las inundaciones en Alemania cuadran con el Niño. Lo que ha pasado es que en Dciciembre las temperaturas han sido muy bajas, y ahora ha habido una recuperación de pronto. El aire frío se ha retirado hacia más al norte y lugares congelados y con grandes acumulaciones de nieve se han visto derretidos. Por eso el nivel de los ríos ha subido tanto, y ha causado tantas inundaciones.

Este año si es verdad que la tempeatura de los oceanos es un poco más alta.

----------


## REEGE

Las inundaciones provocan el caos en el sur de Australia. 
hace 5 horas 45 mins

Las inundaciones en Australia provocaron caos el domingo en comunidades rurales del sur, dejando un rastro de destrucción en cuatro estados, causando al menos 17 muertos y la probabilidad de que la reconstrucción alcance proporciones históricas. 

Pueblos rurales de Australia se preparan para pico de crecida
El papa pide fuerza para los afectados por las inundaciones en Brasil y Australia.

Mientras decenas de personas de pueblos y ciudades inundados en el norte trabajan para limpiar sus hogares y oficinas, las fuertes lluvias e inundaciones provocaron nuevos desastres en el sureño estado de Victoria, el segundo más poblado del país.

Cuatro grandes ríos en Victoria llevaban un torrente lleno, con 43 pueblos, 3.500 personas y 1.400 propiedades afectadas. Cientos de personas han evacuado sus hogares, aunque nadie ha muerto hasta ahora en este estado.

"Tenían al Ejército en el pueblo. Estaban poniendo sacos de arena en el lado oeste. Estaba fluyendo con rapidez", dijo el domingo a Reuters Paula Ryan, de 40 años, quien tiene una camioneta para vender café, mediante una llamada telefónica desde Echuca, mientras se preparaba para el desborde del río Campaspe.

Las inundaciones comenzaron el mes pasado en el estado minero de Queensland, en el norte del país, y han provocado miles de millones de dólares en daños en infraestructuras, pérdidas de exportaciones de materias primas y la parálisis de la capital del estado, Brisbane, una ciudad de dos millones de habitantes.

Queensland ha confirmado la cifra de muertos hasta el momento, aunque las inundaciones también afectaron a los estados de Nueva Gales del Sur y Tasmania.

Incluso en Queensland, donde la limpieza se realiza a máxima velocidad, algunas comunidades afrontan nuevos temores de inundación y el pueblo de Condamine fue evacuado por segunda vez.

La primera ministra de Queensland, Anna Bligh, dijo el domingo que la cantidad de muertos confirmados en el estado habían aumentado a 17, pero es posible que suban mucho más porque una decena de personas aún permanecen desaparecidas.

Un miembro de la directiva del banco central ha estimado que las inundaciones, relacionadas por algunos científicos al calentamiento global y las crecientes temperaturas del mar, podrían eliminar un 1 por ciento de crecimiento económico en los trimestres de diciembre y marzo, igual a cerca de 13.000 millones de dólares australianos (12.900 millones de dólares).

El servicio de emergencia del estado de Victoria calificó las inundaciones en el norte del estado de posiblemente las peores desde que se tiene registro, y su portavoz Hugo Zoller sostuvo que continuarían durante días.

Gary Tonkin, de 50 años y quien dirige un negocio de automóviles eléctricos en el pueblo de Charlton, dijo que el río Avoca lleva un caudal mucho mayor al de las históricas inundaciones de 1956, cubriendo su negocio, la casa de su hijo y la peluquería de su nuera.

"Tres cuartas partes del pueblo están bajo el agua. Algunas de las casas probablemente tendrán de ser demolidas. La fuerza del agua es simplemente increíble. Cada calle por la que pasa el río es igual a un torrente", declaró.

"Ha arrancado barreras y las rejas de las casas de muchas personas son arrastradas. La electricidad regresó hace media hora. El agua es café y tiene mal olor", agregó

Más al norte, sin embargo, las aguas siguen menguando, el buen tiempo ha sido frecuente y el puerto de Brisbane reabrió, una buena noticia para los exportadores de carbón y granos.

Las minas de carbón están trabajando para tratar de reabrir, aunque aún necesitan sacar el agua de los túneles y hay que reparar las líneas de trenes hacia la costa. En Nueva Gales del Sur, el final de la cosecha de granos se postergó y la calidad de la cosecha bajó fuertemente en su calidad.

*Noticias Yahoo*

----------


## Luján

¿Será éste el causante de las inundaciones de Queensland (Australia)?



Zelia,Ciclón Tropical nº 07P. Fuente de la imagen: NASA MODIS. 16/1/2011

----------


## REEGE

El ciclón "Yasi" amenaza costas de Australia. 
(NOTIMEX).- El ciclón Yasi, con lluvias y vientos que podrían alcanzar los 260 kilómetros por hora, amenaza con llegar al estado australiano de Queensland, que apenas se recupera de las peores inundaciones de su historia, que dejaron al menos 35 muertos.

La Agencia Meteorológica de Australia advirtió este lunes que Yasi azotará la región el miércoles o jueves próximos y podría ser más devastador que el ciclón Larry, que en 2006 dejó millonarias pérdidas materiales, reportó el diario The Australian en su sitio web.

Prevé que el ciclón entre por el norte de Queensland entre las localidades de Cooktown y Maryborough, separadas por unos mil 700 kilómetros, causando intensas lluvias en áreas aún anegadas por las recientes inundaciones.

Ante la llegada del ciclón, las autoridades comenzaron a evacuar zonas turísticas del litoral, en el noreste de Australia, donde está previsto que Yasi toque tierra con una fuerza de categoría cuatro en la escala Saffir-Simpson.

La jefa del gobierno de Queensland, Anna Bligh, calificó la hipotética llegada de Yasi como 'una amenaza muy seria'.

'Se trata de un acontecimiento que tenemos que tomar con seriedad. Podría tratarse de uno de los peores y más contundentes ciclones que hayamos visto por estas inmediaciones', destacó Bligh a la prensa.

Advirtió que el ciclón podría provocar acumulaciones pluviales de un metro de altura en algunas comunidades que se han visto afectadas por meses de inundaciones.

La advertencia sobre la llegada de Yasi a Australia se produce a unas horas de que el ciclón Anthony azotó las costas de Queensland, arrancado techos, casas, árboles desde sus raíces y cables de alumbrado en algunas áreas, antes de convertirse en tormenta tropical.

El estado de Queensland todavía trabaja en recuperarse de las recientes inundaciones, en las que al menos 35 personas murieron, 30 mil viviendas fueron dañadas y destruidas y Brisbane, la tercera ciudad de importancia en el país, quedó bajo el agua por varios días.

El gobierno federal calculó en cinco mil 600 millones de dólares los daños materiales dejados por las inundaciones que se registraron entre diciembre y mediados de este mes de enero.

----------


## REEGE

Australia empieza las evacuaciones antes de la llegada del ciclón Yasi.
hace 6 horas 24 mins

Los habitantes y los turistas de la costa nordeste australiana estaban siendo evacuados este martes, antes de la llegada del ciclón Yasi, que podría ser uno de los peores de los últimos años, según las autoridades. 

El inundado noreste de Australia se alista ahora para ciclón
Australia evacua varias ciudades costeras por el ciclón Yasi. 
El norte de Australia se prepara para un gran ciclón.

Se estima que Yasi, con vientos que podrían alcanzar los 250 km/hora, llegará el miércoles por la noche a las costas del nordeste del país, que apenas se recupera de las enormes inundaciones que sufrió hace un mes.

"Este ciclón es enorme y peligroso. Puede causar muertos y debemos afrontar la amenaza muy seriamente", previno la jefa del Gobierno del Estado de Queensland, Anna Bligh.

Los habitantes de las zonas más amenazadas recibieron la orden de evacuar sus casas. Unas 9.000 personas deben irse de los alrededores de Cairns en las próximas horas.

El hospital de la ciudad se disponía a evacuar por avión militar a más de 250 pacientes.

Yasi se encuentra actualmente en el mar de Coral, frente a las costas del nordeste de Australia. Se estima que alcanzará la costa entre Cairns, ciudad de 122.000 habitantes, e Innisfail, un pueblo de unos 10.000 habitantes situado unos cien kilómetros al sur de Cairns.

Sus vientos y lluvias azotarán empero zonas en cientos de kilómetros, advirtieron los meteorólogos, que estiman la longitud de su 'frente' en unos 650 kilómetros.

El sur de Queensland, que fue la región más afectada por las inundaciones a fines de 2010 y principios de 2011, no será, en principio, afectado por el ciclón, cuya trayectoria se desvía hacia el norte.

----------


## ben-amar

ELPAIS.COMInternacional
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/inter...lpepuint_1/Tes

    * ELPAIS.com  >
    * Internacional

11 de 19 en Internacional  anterior siguiente
Australia se prepara para el mayor ciclón de su historia
Yasi, con fuerza similar al Katrina, llegará hoy a la costa con vientos de 280 kilómetros por hora.- Cerca de 300.000 personas han abandonado sus casas

AGENCIAS 02/02/2011


Australia está en estado de máxima alerta. Unas 300.000 personas han huido de sus hogares y se han reunido en refugios al noreste de Australia a la espera de la llegada de un ciclón con un frente de 650 kilómetros de ancho y con vientos que podrán alcanzar los 280 kilómetros por hora. Se espera que toque tierra con categoría 5 en la costa de Queensland a las 10 de la noche. Se espera que su fuerza esté a la par con el huracán Katrina, que devastó Nueva Orleans en 2005.


Pasajeros esperando su evacuación del Aeropuerto Internacional de Cairns ante la llegada del ciclón Yasi- GETTY IMAGES

"Nos enfrentamos a una tormenta de proporciones catastróficas", ha declarado Anna Bligh, presidenta del estado de Queensland, después de que el ciclón Yasi fuera elevado a tormenta de categoría cinco. El servicio meteorológico australiano asegura que será el ciclón más fuerte que jamás haya golpeado el país. "Este ciclón se va a ser terrible y, potencialmente, muy, muy dañino ", agregó Bligh. La mayor amenaza podría venir de las mareas a lo largo de la costa debido al golpe del mar cuando la marea esté alta.

Minas, vías férreas y puertos de carbón han cerrado, mientras los funcionarios advierten de que la tormenta podría adentrarse en el interior cientos de kilómetros, alcanzando las zonas rurales y mineras que continúan luchando por recuperarse después de meses de devastadoras inundaciones. Hay pocas tiendas abiertas, las universidades han sido protegidas con sacos de arena y tablones en las ventanas, e incluso los militares se apresuran para sacar de la zona a sus barcos y aviones a tiempo.


Ayer, los militares evacuaron a cerca de 40.000 personas de las zonas bajas costeras. Se espera que los fuertes vientos previstos aumenten unos 5 metros el nivel del agua. En el aeropuerto de Cairns, la gente hace cola desde la madrugada para coger los últimos vuelos antes de que la terminal fuera cerrada.

El ciclón Yasi llega a Australia apenas unas semanas después de las peores inundaciones de la historia del país y que se convirtió en una catástrofe sin precedentes. Los daños económicos ascendieron a más de 3.800 millones de euros. En total, las inundaciones del pasado mes de enero causaron más de 200.000 damnificados.


Imagen satélite del ciclón Yasi con fecha lunes 31 de enero de 2011- EFE

----------


## Luján

Otra imagen, (fuente: NASA Modis Rapid Response)


Se puede observar que ya ha pasado Indonesia y ya está a punto de entrar en Australia.

Datos del Ciclón aquí: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...6809#post56809 y sucesivos

----------


## REEGE

El ciclón de intensidad máxima Yasi llega a la costa de Australia.
hace 36 mins

El ciclón de intensidad máxima Yasi llegó a la costa de Australia en las primeras horas del jueves, acompañado por violentos vientos, anunció el servicio meteorológico australiano. 

"El núcleo destructivo del ciclón Yasi está empezando a atravesar la costa entre Innisfail y Cardwell, provocando inmensas olas", dijo la Oficina de Meteorología en un comunicado.

Los habitantes y turistas de la costa noreste de Australia aguardaban refugiados en sus casas y hoteles la llegada del ciclón, que podría provocar en esta región la peor tempestad de los últimos años. "Su impacto debería ser el peor jamás observado en las últimas generaciones", añadió la oficina de meteorología.

Las autoridades pidieron a los habitantes que se quedaran en sus casas. "El tiempo de la evacuación terminó. Ahora la gente tiene que refugiarse donde se encuentra", declaró la primera ministra del Estado de Queensland, Anna Bligh.

El diámetro del ojo del ciclón se estima en 35 kilómetros y su "frente" en 650 kilómetros. Está previsto que golpee de pleno una zona costera muy poblada, entre Cairns y Cardwell, dos ciudades de unos 130.000 habitantes cada una.

Sus vientos podrían alcanzar una velocidad de 280 km/h y sus violentas precipitaciones inundar las ciudades turísticas de esta costa, cerca de la gran barrera de coral.

La primera ministra australiana, Julia Gillard, dijo que Yasi podría ser el peor ciclón en azotar la costa australiana. "Este es probablemente el peor ciclón que nuestro país haya conocido", dijo, y añadió que toda Australia estará con Queensland.

Las autoridades pidieron a los habitantes de la zona que ya no trataran de huir y que se refugiaran en sus viviendas y hoteles hasta que Yasi pasara. Las autoridades les aconsejaron preparar "una habitación de seguridad", con colchones, una radio y víveres.

"La gente tiene que saber que el techo de sus casas puede levantarse. Pero esto no afecta a la estructura de la casa", declaró Ian Stewart, coordinador en caso de catástrofe en el Queensland. "Estarán empapados, pero es mucho más peligroso ceder al pánico y salir corriendo de casa que quedarse dentro".

Los pacientes de dos hospitales de Cairns fueron evacuados por avión militar hacia Brisbane, más al sur. La actividad estaba suspendida en los aeropuertos y los puertos de las ciudades de la región.

Las calles de Cairns, que normalmente están repletas de turistas atraídos por la Gran Barrera de Coral, estaban desiertas. Los siete refugios abiertos para acoger a los habitantes y veraneantes estaban llenos.

En Innisfail, una aldea de 10.000 habitantes al sur de Cairns, situada en el corazón de una región agrícola especializada en el cultivo del plátano y de la caña de azúcar, los soldados patrullaban las calles con altavoces, ordenando a los habitantes que no salieran.

Grandes nubes grises llenaban el cielo, en una atmósfera muy húmeda.

El tamaño y la intensidad de Yasi podrían superar ampliamente la del ciclón Tracy, que en 1974 devastó la ciudad de Darwin (norte), mató a 71 personas y destruyó el 90% de las viviendas.

El último gran ciclón que azotó el noreste de Australia es Larry, de categoría 4, que en 2006 destruyó las cosechas en la región agrícola de Innisfail.

En 2006, el ciclón Mónica, de potencia 5, evitó las zonas más pobladas y golpeó únicamente la península del Cabo York, en el extremo norte de Queensland, y se llevó por delante al 70% de los árboles.

El sur de Queensland, la región más afectada por las inundaciones de finales de 2010 y principios de 2011, escapará a Yasi porque su trayectoria se desvió al norte.

----------


## sergi1907

El ciclón 'Yasi', considerado de 'proporciones catastróficas' por las autoridades australianas, ha entrado en Australia por la costa este tras un vendaval que ha causado daños menores 


Según el servicio de meteorología, entró en tierra firme por el litoral y cerca de la ciudad de Mission Beach, al norte del estado de Queensland. 

Hasta el momento, los vientos son de menor fuerza de la que en principio anticiparon los meteorólogos, mientras que por su parte las autoridades no han informado de víctimas. 

En las ciudades de la costa han soplado vientos que van desde los 48 kilómetros por hora en Cooktown, a los 103 kilómetros por hora en Townsville, de acuerdo al servicio meteorológico. 

Según las autoridades y los meteorólogos, el ciclón "Yasi", de categoría 5 y que daba señales de ir acompañado de rachas de viento de hasta 297 kilómetros por hora, puede ser mayor y más "peligroso" que cualquier otro de los que previamente han golpeado Australia. 

Los vientos del ciclón, que se desplaza a una velocidad de 29 kilómetros por hora, han derribado árboles y arrancado tejados de edificios de las ciudades de Towsville y Cairns, las dos mayores de la franja costera amenazadas por "Yasi". 

Las autoridades australianas han declarado el estado de máxima alerta en la costa del estado de Queensland, donde al menos 10.000 personas abarrotan la veintena de centros de emergencia creados en Cairns y otras ciudades para que la gente se resguarde del ciclón. 

En la localidad de Townsville, cerca de 60.000 personas, o un tercio de sus habitantes, han abandonado sus casas por temor al ciclón, que se estima afectará en las primeras horas a unos 400.000 pobladores del litoral. 

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/pano...osta/australia

----------


## Luján

Imagen de ayer 02/02 del ciclón, justo antes de entrar el ojo en tierra (NASA Modis):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía, vaya bichaco!!!! :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Lo único que he podido seguir de este huracán,  es lo que han dicho por las noticias, y por lo que se ve entró en tierra con Cat. 4.
Los habitantes de Queensland, no salen de sus peores inundaciones en muchos siglos, cuando les llega el peor huracán en muchos siglos.

----------


## Luján

Aquí un seguimiento del ciclón (Huracanes sólo se les llama a los del Pacífico Este y Atlántico Norte  :Wink: , aunque son lo mismo):

http://www.bom.gov.au/cyclone/history/yasi.shtml

Copiado en el foro aquí:

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...7056#post57056

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Aquí un seguimiento del ciclón *(Huracanes sólo se les llama a los del Pacífico Este y Atlántico Norte , aunque son lo mismo*):
> 
> http://www.bom.gov.au/cyclone/history/yasi.shtml
> 
> Copiado en el foro aquí:
> 
> http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...7056#post57056


Gracias por los enlaces Luján. 
Este sería otro buen ejemplo para poner en el hilo "Cada día lo ponen más dificil". :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

